# moss ID



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Please help me identity this moss. Thank you.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Java?

Heres a site I have bookmarked for just this occasion: http://www.aquamoss.net/ (page links are below ads on left)


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i dont think they are java because my java moss looks different from this type of moss...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You asked for opinions.......

And were both grown long term in the same conditions?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Will said:


> You asked for opinions.......
> 
> And were both grown long term in the same conditions?


yep they were
Thank you anyways.
Let me check that website


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Theres like 25 mosses listed there, no way youve had time.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

looks like string moss does it?
Thanks Will.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Flame moss


----------

